# Un-Suspected Bomb :)



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

A very fine BOTL (You know who you are) had said he would send a couple of ISOM's for me to try. I can only say "HOLLY Multi Stoggie" Batman. The man I now am "_slightly in love with_" sent me a selection of 10 sticks from South of the Border. Here are a few pics.

THANK You and this will not be forgotten  I just don' know what my very first one should be? :w

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice!!! This is getting out of hand, I've definitely got to bomb the daylights out of someone.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Dog, I have that same Harley book! And congrats on receiving a very nice bomb. Those look delicious, I'm sure you'll enjoy them all!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

It's so strange to say "what a beautiful bomb" but it is! Georgeous sticks. Hell with bombs like this going off, I may call in an air raid on myself!?!?!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice sticks man...enjoy'em.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

wow!! This is like armageddon!!! bombs everywhere!!! Is the world ending?? COngrats Dsrtdog all your ISOM questions paid off!! 
-eef


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice Bomb man!!! you never know when they can get you


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Amigo, thats what i call cigars, good selection, enjoy them. Salud!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Enjoy that cluster of bombs!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats DsrtDog!! Maybe bomb shelter's are in order around here!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Dog,they look tasty.. Enjoy man..


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, those are impressive! Enjoy!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

That's why this board ROCKS! Everybody helping everybody......can't wait for Christmas at this rate.....Hey anyone up for a 'Christmas in July'? :al


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> That's why this board ROCKS! Everybody helping everybody......can't wait for Christmas at this rate.....Hey anyone up for a 'Christmas in July'? :al


sounds good to me. Good lord what a score. Very nice. Congrats. Just watch out for the crater. made cnn. or was that the rain. I dont know maybe im going nuts


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

That's pretty darn awesome. It kicks butt how people take care of each other here.

I'm getting awefully close to filling up my humidor.


----------

